# Ducks How Easy Are They And What Do I Need?



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

I've just discovered my daughters Hamster has died 

She won't know until in the morning now, I won't be getting her another one as I'm sitting here heartbroken over the little thing, they just don't live long enough  I'm not looking forward to the tears in the morning.

Last year I promised her I would get some Ducks as they are pretty cheap to buy at the local auction and I assume pretty easy to look after, would this be a good place to start, maybe? Don't know not sure, so a little direction here wouldn't go a miss.

So after all has settled down in the morning, I'll keep the promise I made her last year.

So, tell me what do I need for two ducks, enclosure, food and all.

Tell me what to do to make them happy?

Hubby was a bit put off when we enquired with the guy who owns the chicken farm just up the road from us telling us not to start with the ownership of chickens, ducks etc as they cause Rats and Mice, but we already have mice scurrying around anyway, so a few more isn't going to make a whole load of difference, it's just the Rats I found slightly offputting, so how true is this?

I would imagine if they are kept pretty clean and well looked after it wouldn't be a problem, I probably sound a bit mental but they would more than likely find their way into the house anyway as the back door is permanantly left open 

So come on guys help me out here, I've always been of the mind children should have some responsibility when it comes to small animals it helps them become responsible adults. I actually like ducks and love geese, so a little advice would certainly be very much appreciated here.


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Hiya... this is just what I have learned from my uncles ducks, and when I've looked after them... and what hes got...

- They need protection, sadly my uncle lost 2 of hes because of foxes, if your not around they need to be kept inside somewhere secure, and make sure the foxes can't dig under... as this is what happend, so maybe a small shed? and if your around during a day and they are out and about maybe a little house for them to hide out in?
- I cleaned out the shed daily as they loved to make a mess lol! and he had 5 
- They had 2 large metal dog bowls in there, and we always made sure there was lots of the water.
- My uncle built a small pond for the ducks, so they can have a paddle, but before that he just had the pond case with steps up to it, and out of it.
-The food was given to me... (I will ask him what its called) but I think he gets it from the local farm shop.

-I love my uncles ducks, and wish I had enough room for some in my garden! They all come running when he shouts 'duckies' and are best buds with his dogs.

Good luck and let me know how you get on! and pictures when you do get around to it! 

Hannah xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

We have an unused purpose built dog kennel which is where I was thinking we could keep them so they are secure on a night time, maybe perfect for them? It's perfectly secure and foxes would be unable to dig underneath it.

We have an unused fish pond around 8ft by 6ft just needs filling up with water, again I imagine perfect for them?

We have a really large garden, so they would have plenty of space, obviously they would spend more time out than in and the kennel would only be used as "sleeping quarters" to keep them safe 

So I would think not a lot else they would need? Hubby said he will go along to the local auction on Wednesday to have a look, I'm imagining this would be a pretty good place to start? May just save two duckies from a death sentence, which of course I'm all for 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

I haven't got ducks, but I am thinking about getting some. The advice I have picked up is get a Trio (1 male and two females) as then if 1 female dies the male won't be lonely. It may sound silly but ducks can become traumatized on the loss of a mate.
Missy ​


----------



## annianni (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi there
Good advice to get a trio - they are relatively easy to keep, accepting that they need a safe and warm shelter, regular food and fresh water etc., Ducks don't have to have a pond - a large bucket of fresh water that they can get in and out of would do, but a pond / stream is better if possible! That will keep them in best condition. They do make a mess, and will probably trash your garden, so if you love your plants, fence them off - on the upside, they keep the slugs at bay, and they don't eat Hostas for some reason (well ours don't!)
They like to roam around if they can, and they can be noisy, especially in breeding times, depending on the type of ducks you get.
Ours eat the mixed corn the chickens have, and love it, and then they get lots from the garden too.
They need shade and shelter from wind if they are roaming.
The eggs are lovely and especially good for baking.
I cannot begin to tell you how much fun they are, and if you are ever feeling a bit blue, go and see the ducks, they will certainly bring a smile to your face......
Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the replies, Hubby has been making a few modifications to the garden to accomodate our new pets, everything should be ready within a week or so, so I'll let you know how we get on with pic's when we get them, and I'll definately look at getting three now rather than just the two


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

I love ducks,,, we had a really tame Indian Runner when i ws young, he was no trouble and very funny, we found him when he was a little yellow fluff ball and expected him to die but he did well. He was noisy and did make a mess, we didnt have a pond but he had 2 storage boxes filled with water which he was happy with,,,,,, We felt guilty he was on his own and were worried he was lonely and someone we know who has a huge pond lost one of theres so he went to live there    



Oh and we did get rats while we had him


----------



## annianni (Jul 15, 2009)

Thses are my little cuties when they were small - just to tempt you!


----------

